# Travel from Asia -Uzbekistan to Russia



## Joanna (Dec 13, 2005)

IN My first trip to the Russia by railway (7yo) I ate very strange meal - "The mutton peas with frost bacon fat"
It was cold & i was Unforgettable!!! I was wrapped up in all switers we had but it wasn't made me warmer....
That meal made me feel better & comfortable I fall asleep.
This dish was most unusual & original in taste.

By the way my Mom asked the recipe. I'll try it & say about my imaginations! If somebody want's to know more about teh Dish welcome
my ICQ 342978342  jobox1_20@hotmail.com


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Joanna, Welcome to DC! 

That sounds like an interesting trip and quite an unusual dish. Can you describe what kinds of ingredients were in it? That way perhaps someone here might know what recipe you mean (sorry, I have never heard of it before)


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 13, 2005)

Ciao Joanna, or zdravstvuyeetie!! 

First of all, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to DC!!  I see that now you live in Moscow... Russia is one of the places I have always dreamed about, and would love to visit someday.  We would love to see some new recipes for Russian goodies if you can share them with us.... but more than anything, we hope you will have lots of fun with us!!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 13, 2005)

i have had peas, the marrowfat kind, cooked in bacon grease. is it something like that joanna? i'm not sure how they were prepared, but my dad alwyas added worcestershire sauce to them. it was delicious, but what isn't that is cooked in bacon?

joanna, have you ever had salted cubes of pork fat? i think they are called salo, or sula, or something like that. i  had it a few times, with ice cold vodka. once you have a few shots, you get past the fact that it's pure fat, and just let it melt in your mouth. man it's good!


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 13, 2005)

Could it be mutton pies, rather than peas?  We make mutton pies in Scotland, but never with  bacon fat


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 13, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Could it be mutton pies, rather than peas?  We make mutton pies in Scotland, but never with  bacon fat


 Good thought Ishbel  I was thinking perhaps it was a lamb and pea dish, there are a few recipes with lamb and peas in some of the Indian cookbooks that I've read.


----------



## Joanna (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi! Thanks for you hospitality!
It's esiest dish I have ever cooked. Try to explane you how to prepere it)
  
Ingridients for 4 persons:
400 gr Canned Chickpeas (other call muttion peas)
100 gr f rost bacon fat (insted you can also use olive oil or pig fat)
35 gr kunjut seeds  - this russian pronansiation of seeds name. Unfortunatly i don't know it real calls. You can replace with other spices you like (paprica, red pepper)
1 smashed garlic share )))
10 gr Coriander  
20 gr  Caraway seeds
30 gr parsley seeds
but sometimes I add half-rings cat onion
Mix peas with spices, fat & onion.
Wuala! This Dish very very calorisy & taisty!
If somebody cook this write me pls. I like asian kitchen & know a lot about.

By the way sorry for my english. I would be grateful if you correct my mistakes


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 15, 2005)

your English is so much better than my Russian (which I did study in college, but have had so little practice speaking or writing!) 

This looks like an interesting "chickpea curry" and I will be giving it a try.


----------



## Constance (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome, Joanna! I must tell you that I have always fantasized about traveling across Russia by train.  I think it was all those glorious scenes from Dr. Zhivago that piqued my imagination.
Your English is quite understandable. There are many Americans who can't express themselves as well as you do. One hint about spelling...if you are unsure of a word, simply do a Google search on it. It will come up with the correctly spelled word, saying, "Did you mean...?"


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 15, 2005)

Kunjut are sesame seeds if I'm not mistaken.
How many days was the trip?
 
oh, btw it's Sweaters not "switers"


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 15, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> ... I must tell you that I have always fantasized about traveling across Russia by train. ...


 

Believe me you don't ever, and I mean Ever want to travel by train thru Russia. There is nothing glorious about it.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 15, 2005)

What's wrong with the Trans-Siberian Railway, CharlieD.  The scenery is great, the train is luxurious...  and you can start the journey from London and end up in Beijing..

http://www.seat61.com/Trans-Siberian.htm


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 16, 2005)

Okay, I'll admit I haven't been in Russia for the last decade or so and a lot has changed, but some how images from the past, my past, time when I was there are horrible, I don't know if they were able to change that much in that short period of time. Anybody I've talked to, who have been visiting last decade or so, say that mentality has not changed. And if that is so, then the train ride today is not much different from what it was 10-20 years ago. You must be an adventurer to take such voyage.

 As far as scenery goes, Russia is by far one of the most beautiful countries there is, or it could have been if it was not ruined by decades of Soviet mismanagement and mistreatment, others might argue different, but that’s subjective.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 16, 2005)

Joanna said:
			
		

> 100 gr f rost bacon fat (insted you can also use olive oil or pig fat)


 I'm curious what is "frost bacon"? It sounds neat.

Don't worry at all about your English Joanna, we can understand what you are saying just fine


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 16, 2005)

Could you mean 'roast' bacon - as in 'grilled' (I think Americans call that broiling food?)


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 16, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Could you mean 'roast' bacon - as in 'grilled' (I think Americans call that broiling food?)


 Good thought Ish, that could be it - would roast then translate to cooked?  Yes, what is called grilling in the UK is called broiling in the US/Canada - grilling to us means throwing steaks on the bbq and lighten' it up!


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 16, 2005)

The hurdles that this 'common language' we all speak presents are often difficult to surmount!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah, the bacon, if it is simply grilled or roast how would you mix it in with the rest of the stuff?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 16, 2005)

another hurdle: what cut of pork is the bacon from, and is it cured or smoked in any way? 

what americans call bacon is called streaky or back rashers in ireland and the uk. irish bacon is closer to a boiled ham than cured or smoked pork belly.

and slovakian bacon is a cured pork tenderloin, like canadian bacon, which is close to a new jersey favorite, taylor ham.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 16, 2005)

See what I mean about this 'common language' thingy?


----------



## Alix (Dec 16, 2005)

And Canadian bacon isn't called that here. It is back bacon. We have the regular stuff too.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 16, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> See what I mean about this 'common language' thingy?


yes, but good food, like good music, transcends our minor differences.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 16, 2005)

You're absolutely right - but when I talk about Moscovado sugar - Canadians understand, but not Americans.  When I talk about bacon, Aussies understand,but not Canadians or Americans....  Talk about confusing


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 19, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> another hurdle: what cut of pork is the bacon from, and is it cured or smoked in any way?
> 
> what americans call bacon is called streaky or back rashers in ireland and the uk. irish bacon is closer to a boiled ham than cured or smoked pork belly.


Yes this one really threw me for a loop at first. I remember buying a piece of bacon for DH, that looked a little like a 1.5 lb piece of smoked ham might in Canada. I fried some up for him and became leery as I was cooking, it no longer looked like bacon (which I had assumed it was, or rather assumed it was similar to Canadian bacon) but like pieces of Spam or canned ham. I seasoned it, but did not salt it which turned out tobe a good thing. When he ate it, he said that it clearly did not taste bacon (as he and I eash think of bacon, lol, or probably for him as he thinks of pancetta) but some type of ham, and was so salty that he could not finish it (and he liked salt!). I haven't bought that one again, but if I do I wil be soaking it for sure Ishbel is right on the money, it's amazing how one culinary word can mean so many different things around the globe.


----------



## Claire (Feb 6, 2006)

I loved this line!!  Don't feel bad about your English, no one here should.  If you get your message across, and you will, that's what counts.  As others have mentioned, many Americans/Brits don't do a great job of English themselves.  And few of us are truly competent in a second language.  That's a great thing about food --  a great meal celebrated together IS a common language.  In my life I've been fortunate enough to sit down to food with people I couldn't actually communicate with verbally, but a toast, a sip, a bite and that great smile that comes upon your face when you get a bite of something you love -- well it speaks volumes.


----------

